# kneading/ biting?



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a soft blanket on my bed and before Luna settles down on it in the evenings, she nearly always kneads (with nails out) the blanket using her front paws? She also sometimes grips the blanket in her teeth. What is she doing and why?

I saw Orion do this a couple of days ago too, on the same blanket. Is it the texture of the blanket reminding them of something? Or anything stress related? Luna is quite happily settled as far as I can tell.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

my kitten does this he kneads everything clothes sofa the floor! he also sucks on my clothing aswel whilst kneading, i was concerned not so much about the kneading as all my cats do that but the sucking so asked the vet he said he just thinks im his mum the vet wasnt to concerned about it, he is gradually doing the sucking less and less but still does do it.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Nothing to worry about. Some cats never outgrow this. My girl, at the age of 4, still suckles her blankie before settling down to sleep. I think she finds it comforting. Totally harmless and many cats do it.


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

My 8 year old cat still does this every night especially when i have the fleece blanket over me.

It's nothing at all to worry about and it brings comfort to them as it reminds them of being with thier mother


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Aww, kitten is remembering lining up at mum's milkbar and the comfort that brought!
I know that similar questions have been asked on here many times and the reply is often that the kitten was taken from mum too young....well my latest addition is a real suckler and yet his mum was here and feeding him up till at least 11 weeks of age...so I guess it is just a habit some of them keep.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Aww, kitten is remembering lining up at mum's milkbar and the comfort that brought!
> I know that similar questions have been asked on here many times and the reply is often that the kitten was taken from mum too young....well my latest addition is a real suckler and yet his mum was here and feeding him up till at least 11 weeks of age...so I guess it is just a habit some of them keep.


i assumed he had been taken to early, althought i got him at 10 weeks and she was still feeding when i picked him up! im used to it now its just something he likes to do


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Luna was with mum till 3 months and Orion for as long as, or even longer as far as I know!

Hopefully its just a comfort thing, it does seemto relax her cos afterwards she zonks out!


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

My boy does it to my head about three times a night. X


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I find sheepskins are wonderful kittie relaxers. As soon as Kato makes contact with one, his paws start going nine to the dozen. I have one down the bottom of the bed and one on the sofa, great for containing the fur and paw cleaning debris ;-)


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

I've always thought they were just testing the ground to see where is best for them to lie, or simply sorting it out so it is more comfortable to lie on.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Some textures just set them off, hence the love of sheepskin - so deep, so squishy - it reminds them of kneading mother cat for milk. Probably the nearest thing to paradise a cat can experience ;-)


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

With this kneading behaviour, mine does it a lot too. I understand its something to do with being with their mum, when attached to her, they knead her underside to encourage the flow of mums milk, much as calves or other ungulates will headbutt their mothers udder when feeding.


----------



## milosmummy (Aug 18, 2012)

my dog has got a fluffy bed and I often find my cat in their kneading....dog is not impressed lol


----------

